# Suche Leute für Sath 3D 10er Zerg Stammgruppe auf Theradras!



## der ganz neue (11. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche Leute, die mit mir eine 10er Satharion 3d Zerg-Stammgruppe machen wollen auf dem Server Theradras auf Hordenseite!!

Ich würde Tanken, also brachen wir noch 8 DD`s und 1 Heiler (1 Shammy sollte dabei sein wegen Blutrausch und auch 1 Feraldruide)

Also, jeder der gerne dabei wäre, bite hier melden!!

Ich werde hier dann die namen editieren!

*Setup:*

*Palatank <------ Ich*

MfG


----------



## Ollimua (11. April 2009)

Such mal lieber in deinem Realmforum. Da hast du mehr Erfolg.
Außerdem solltest du dazu schrieben, ob Horde oder Allianz


----------



## Davidor (11. April 2009)

Ja wohl Horde, denn uns Allis ist Blutrausch gänzlich unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der ganz neue (11. April 2009)

Sorry, hab vergessen dazuzuschreiben!!
Habs schon editiert (Horde)

Welches Realmforum meinst du?


----------



## Dodo321 (11. April 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> Ja wohl Horde, denn uns Allis ist Blutrausch gänzlich unbekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir auch und ich spiele Horde. Kenne nur Kampfrausch oO


----------



## Astrad (11. April 2009)

der schrieb:


> Sorry, hab vergessen dazuzuschreiben!!
> Habs schon editiert (Horde)
> 
> Welches Realmforum meinst du?




Ich gehe mal ganz Stark vom Offiziellen Realmforum auf der WoW Seite aus....

Klick---> http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?si...mp;forumId=1268


----------



## shartas (11. April 2009)

warscheinlich das http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...=1268&sid=3


----------



## der ganz neue (11. April 2009)

Dodo321 schrieb:


> Mir auch und ich spiele Horde. Kenne nur Kampfrausch oO




LOL, hab englisch und deutsch kombiniert!! 

Meinte ja Kampfrausch....

MfG


----------



## Kavaan (11. April 2009)

Jo und bei der Allianz nennt man des Heldentum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ TE dieses Forum http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html;js...=1268&sid=3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit:mist war jemand schneller^^


----------



## Edgecution (11. April 2009)

1 Heiler willste nur mitnehmen? o.O


----------



## shartas (11. April 2009)

warscheinlich will er ihn auch in 76 sec umklatschen^^


----------



## Nyxon (11. April 2009)

Schafft ihr eh nicht^^

Schonmal die WWS Logs angeschaut von denen die ihn im 76Sek down haben? Das schafft man nur mit Endgear. Und die Spieler müssen ihre Klasse zu 200% drauf haben! Dann viel spaß bei deiner Suche 9 Leute RANDOM mit Endgear zu finden^^


----------



## Vlun (11. April 2009)

Die Taktik beinhaltet nur einen Heiler, weil du mit der Gruppe rein gehst, den Trash tötest und dann direkt Sartharion angegriffen wird.
Die Drachen Adds werden im Grunde ignoriert, Sartharion stirbst nach 60-90 Sekunden und man kann entspannt an den Drachen wipen.


----------



## TheGui (11. April 2009)

Edgecution schrieb:


> 1 Heiler willste nur mitnehmen? o.O


1 Tank
8 MELES
1 Schamiheiler

-> pew pew russen take!


----------



## der ganz neue (11. April 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Schafft ihr eh nicht^^
> 
> Schonmal die WWS Logs angeschaut von denen die ihn im 76Sek down haben? Das schafft man nur mit Endgear. Und die Spieler müssen ihre Klasse zu 200% drauf haben! Dann viel spaß bei deiner Suche 9 Leute RANDOM mit Endgear zu finden^^



ist wohl eher die Frage, wer in diesem Gimpcontent noch keine Endgear hat........ OMG


----------



## WarViolet (11. April 2009)

Jetz mal ne gänzlich andere Frage: Ich hab das Vid der Russen auch gesehn, ham sie ja sehr nice gemacht, doch ...
bei denen is ja auch das erste D-Add schon unten gewesen als sie Sartha umgepumpt haben.
Is Sartha net für die Zeit immun gegen schaden solange min 1 Add bei ihn auf der Plattform unten is oder is das doch ein bisschen komplexer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So wars bei uns halt das Sartha nicht mehr angreifbar war als das erste Add gelandet is :-/


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (11. April 2009)

WarViolet schrieb:


> Jetz mal ne gänzlich andere Frage: Ich hab das Vid der Russen auch gesehn, ham sie ja sehr nice gemacht, doch ...
> bei denen is ja auch das erste D-Add schon unten gewesen als sie Sartha umgepumpt haben.
> Is Sartha net für die Zeit immun gegen schaden solange min 1 Add bei ihn auf der Plattform unten is oder is das doch ein bisschen komplexer?
> 
> ...




immun is das drächle das erste mal nach 85 sek, durch das 2. add, bis dahin muss das vieh also im dreck liegen


----------



## Anburak-G (11. April 2009)

Das ist der zweite Drache, der Stah quasi unverwundbar macht und der kommt erst nach ca. 80 Sekunden.

Edit: Knapp daneben ist auch nur zweiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarViolet (11. April 2009)

dann sag ich ma artig danke für die info ^^


----------

